# Another Ironston Mine Midland April 2010



## diehardlove (Apr 24, 2010)

please forgive some duplicate pics but still trying to sort a fault out with my laptop, 
another 10 hours in the mine to get hoplessly lost and spend another 4 to get out lol still not completly done this but am half on the way to chalking and mapping some of it.





thanks to fazy-uk for all his help and his brother for coming along good day lads.

















































































horse shoe tracks on the old railway tracks to pull the carts.
really hope people dont tread on these and cover them up.






















































a lamp












































































what i think is a animal fat candle as was in the mine near the walls and smelt like death ?


----------



## RichardB (Apr 24, 2010)

Looks like a good one, and plenty variety. 

4 hours to find your way out?


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 24, 2010)

RichardB said:


> Looks like a good one, and plenty variety.
> 
> 4 hours to find your way out?



thanks alot for fixing my pics that was good of you,yeah quite abit to see,Its a massive mine and quite easy to get lost but they normally follow the same pattern this being a grid.Ive been caving/mineing for years and always leave marks for the way out but it was finding the marks,I always carry srt kit,first aid kit,enough lights for a week,food drink,and a four gas meter so wasnt too concerned about getting lost,
One thing i would say is this being a iron mine people need to be carefull as iron is known to leech the air and also there is no ventilation in here and my four gas reading for oxygen varied quite alot.


----------



## borntobemild (Apr 24, 2010)

Excellent pics. I love these places where you have a few everyday relics left around. It looks like they just packed up on a shift expecting to come back, but never did.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 24, 2010)

borntobemild said:


> ...I love these places where you have a few everyday relics left around...


Yes, me too. The fact that they're so old and could be at home in a museum is what amazes me.
Very interesting explore. Love the horse shoe prints.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 24, 2010)

aha this would be yours then i guess!


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 24, 2010)

Great stuff this. Some very interesting relics left behind - I like the pick. It looks like it could be used again.

The thinner metalic items are slowly being absorbed back into where they probably originated!

I was going to ask about gas detection - I'm pleased you had it.

The candle is probably Tallow. Tallow is made from rendered beef or mutton fat. That will explain the smell!

Some good use of lighting in there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 24, 2010)

ive been reading an interesting account of a guy thats still living that spent his entire working life in the iron ore mines seeing the last one in northants close in 1965 - he reports that gas was never aproblem but the air can be low on oxygen so great care is needed when down these places, lots of the original air shafts have now been bunged up or fallen in

heres a link to his life story for those interested

http://www.burtonlatimer.info/people/Alan-smith.html


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 24, 2010)

cheers sausage yeah i always take a gas detector to mines and drains/sewars but i do 4 to 5 mines a month if not more and loads of drains so it pays for itsself untill calibration is due,the oxygen in there was 20 percent on the way in and after a few days in there was down to 17 percent so we called it off to allow the readings to increase,
reddwarf9 that was a joke by a friend of mine who had never done any mines before but i wasnt too bothered as was only in chalk (else id have gone mental at him as im a big no no of touching mines and taking everything out you took in inc waste products) and near a place that the first downpour would be gone else id have babywiped it off.
have you done the findon mines,there is a way in


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 24, 2010)

cheers sausage was wondering on the candle was thinking either blubber or animal fat,thanks for answering i know they used t poison the candles to stop the mine workers eating them as they were a way to gain energy and eat.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 24, 2010)

RichardB said:


> 4 hours to find your way out?



its big - covers 300 acres i believe


----------



## Richard Davies (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember being told at Blists Hill that some mine owners had the mine issue candles dyed with copper rust to stop their workers eating them or stealing them.


----------



## chris (Apr 24, 2010)

> i know they used t poison the candles to stop the mine workers eating them as they were a way to gain energy and eat.



Damn - that is mean :icon_evil

Fantastic report and photos - interesting that iron mines leach oxygen.


----------



## diehardlove (Apr 24, 2010)

chris said:


> Damn - that is mean :icon_evil
> 
> Fantastic report and photos - interesting that iron mines leach oxygen.



it forms iron oxide mate,paint pigment by a reaction of the air,someone correct me if im wrong as not 100 percent sure.


----------



## thenoisydrum (May 1, 2010)

Incredible photies, thanks for sharing


----------



## Coal Cutter (May 1, 2010)

Nice mine. Pity about the graff though. I get sick of seeing idiots in the Nenthead mines leaving arrows and stuff on the walls. Its criminal. If they cant find their way out without defacing the mine then they shouldnt be in there I think


----------



## smileysal (May 1, 2010)

If you're going somewhere you can get lost, it's better to take glow sticks, or something like that, on the route, then you can pick them all back up on the way out. Common sense really.


----------



## Foxylady (May 1, 2010)

smileysal said:


> ...it's better to take glow sticks, or something like that, on the route, then you can pick them all back up on the way out....


That's a really good idea, Sal. I haven't done much UG, but it's easy to get disoriented. I must remember that...if I ever get going again! lol


----------



## remoteneeded (May 2, 2010)

smileysal said:


> If you're going somewhere you can get lost, it's better to take glow sticks, or something like that, on the route, then you can pick them all back up on the way out. Common sense really.



The problem with using things like glow sticks is that other people can come along and pick them up leaving you in a right mess. If you're relying on things like glow sticks or string then your navigation skills are probably not good enough to get you out of trouble if needed. 

Get used to looking behind you when you reach a junction as it'll be this view you see when you exit. Remember something significant about this junction to help navigate out and if there's nothing use something like a small pile of stones. It needs to be insignificant enough that someone else coming along won't disturb it. If you find yourself in a passage you don't recognise then don't be afraid to backtrack until you're on familiar ground.

Underground it's very easy to end up walking in circles without realising it so take a compass. If you make a note of your general bearing then all you have to do is reverse it to be sure of heading towards the exit.

Perhaps the most important thing to realise is that in large complex mines you will get lost. This is part of the fun  As long as you don't panic and think logically you will orient yourself again. 

Fortunately there's always plenty of people around with experience of mine exploring so if in doubt give one of us a shout and we'll gladly help. As it happens I know these Ironstone mines very well having been there many times over the past couple of years. They're lovely mines but getting lost isn't the only danger as some of them have very bad air in places.


----------



## CitadelMonkey (May 2, 2010)

Ace report. Love all the old stuff you found down there.


----------



## krela (May 2, 2010)

I'm not keen on the direction this thread is taking. Contrary to what I said on another thread about exploring I do actually consider going underground without knowing what you're doing or where you're going reckless.

If you don't know your way around a mine. Take someone with you who does or don't go, simple as that. I'm not big on health and safety but in this instance I think it's warranted, there is no safe way of navigation which doesn't damage the location and many of the dangers of being underground require more than just common sense to recognise. 

That is Derelict Places official line on safety underground... what you do as individuals is of course up to you


----------



## thompski (May 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how "Die Hard Love did the whole mine" helps in navigation but oh well, what do I know


----------



## remoteneeded (May 2, 2010)

krela said:


> ...I do actually consider going underground without knowing what you're doing or where you're going reckless... Take someone with you who does or don't go, simple as that.


I completely agree. The underground enviroment can be very unforgiving if you don't know what you're doing. 

Over the years many ill-prepared people have got lost in mines and although most were rescued successfully in a lot of cases this lead to the mines being permanently sealed. This happened to a mine very close the one pictured above. The more mines that are sealed the less we have to explore, simple as that.


----------



## Faing (May 2, 2010)

quote:: Underground it's very easy to end up walking in circles without realising it so take a compass. 
Would a compass work in an ironstone mine?

Great pica by the way.


----------



## chris (May 2, 2010)

> quote:: Underground it's very easy to end up walking in circles without realising it so take a compass.
> Would a compass work in an ironstone mine?



Good point - I did a cave surveying course recently and we were told the readings could be distorted by the presence of iron. You take forward and backward bearings as a result so that you're aware of the distortion


----------



## remoteneeded (May 2, 2010)

Faing said:


> Would a compass work in an ironstone mine?



Yes, I've never had any major problems. I dare say it messes with the accuracy so doing proper surveying would be had but it's always vaguely pointed in the right direction for me.


----------



## diehardlove (May 4, 2010)

just a few things first ive been doing underground for along time and am part of a caving club i even have caving insurance so im perfectly ok to be underground and have spent days underground to be honest i like it better than above and as remote said as long as you dont panic you are fine as sooner or latter you will come to a exit but thats a last ditch as we mark where we go and draw maps/get survey maps before going.
getting lost was a figure of speech what i should have said was i was lost on branch 4 of the survey map towards a back filled audit and it took 4 hours to find the main route which i was after ask remote he will tell you how simple the way they mine in that area is as its on a grid pattern.

glowsticks are crap and very much a problem unless the mine is tiny as once they go out you are screwed also ive been in loads of mine where they have been left and not picked up.
we also take full srt kit and first aid kit we take 2 litres of water give lat and long to a friend also i take a four gas meter to every unknown mine,
thompski the mark on the wall is from a twat that thought it funny and was messing wth me.


----------



## diehardlove (May 4, 2010)

remoteneeded said:


> Yes, I've never had any major problems. I dare say it messes with the accuracy so doing proper surveying would be had but it's always vaguely pointed in the right direction for me.



There is a survey on the mine just say and il email you the survey for willow close too,the main route says srt on the wall if i remember right from the survey its not brilliant but it works


----------



## diehardlove (May 4, 2010)

remoteneeded said:


> I completely agree. The underground enviroment can be very unforgiving if you don't know what you're doing.
> 
> Over the years many ill-prepared people have got lost in mines and although most were rescued successfully in a lot of cases this lead to the mines being permanently sealed. This happened to a mine very close the one pictured above. The more mines that are sealed the less we have to explore, simple as that.



The point is i do know what im doing if you look at my pics you can see helmets petzl srt kit in a black bag also you can just about make out my gas tester,i dont know if any of the comments regarding knowing what you a re doing are for me but what else can i take or do,I take underground very seriously its my main hobby i spend 2 to 3 days a week underground just ask around,ask klempner69 or tommo if i know my underground as ive guided both in a main that is 22 miles of workings


----------



## krela (May 4, 2010)

Stop taking it personally, no-one said you didn't know what you were doing.

My point was that there was some advice on this thread along the lines of "take some string and glow-sticks and you'll be ok" which is bad and reckless advice. That's what I was correcting.


----------



## thompski (May 4, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> thompski the mark on the wall is from a twat that thought it funny and was messing wth me.



Was he the same twat who wrote you name about 30 or 40 times around Middleton? Coincidentally the handwriting looked very similar to a rather slanderous comment about myself


----------



## diehardlove (May 4, 2010)

krela said:


> Stop taking it personally, no-one said you didn't know what you were doing.
> 
> My point was that there was some advice on this thread along the lines of "take some string and glow-sticks and you'll be ok" which is bad and reckless advice. That's what I was correcting.



sorry krela,Ive had a bad weekend and im taking too much to heart that i shoudnt my fault.
very good advice
glow sticks and string will get you killed,
research,kit and not getting complacent because the last 10 times you was ok in a mine is the key,If anyone is serious with underground a club is a bloody good way to learn lifesaving knowledge


----------



## remoteneeded (May 5, 2010)

Hey diehardlove, the comments about being careful if you don't know what you're doing weren't aimed at you. We all seem to be saying the same thing - if you're relying on string and glowsticks then you really shouldn't be down there. 

Regards the names written on the walls down there I don't really care who did it or why, I just want it to stop. That mine is pretty much as it was when abandoned 95 years ago and it would be nice if it were to stay that way. I went down last night and removed 90% of the writing - I'll do the rest soon. Someone's been using sheets of tin foil to mark routes and I've removed that too. I shall continue to litter-pick until the place is spotless again.

Take it easy and as they used to say on the telly, stay safe.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2010)

thompski said:


> Was he the same twat who wrote you name about 30 or 40 times around Middleton? Coincidentally the handwriting looked very similar to a rather slanderous comment about myself



if it was really high up then yes it was and you can ask ojay about who has been doing it as he seen it with his own eyes,p.s what did the comment say as didnt see that but ive not been for quite sometime.also are they in chalk or dust etc.
some sad pathetic bastards out there who get the arse with you and then they think anyone give a toss when they do it i dont give a shit its my name but i do that they are doing it in the plcaes im quite flattered ive got a hater.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2010)

remoteneeded said:


> Hey diehardlove, the comments about being careful if you don't know what you're doing weren't aimed at you. We all seem to be saying the same thing - if you're relying on string and glowsticks then you really shouldn't be down there.
> 
> Regards the names written on the walls down there I don't really care who did it or why, I just want it to stop. That mine is pretty much as it was when abandoned 95 years ago and it would be nice if it were to stay that way. I went down last night and removed 90% of the writing - I'll do the rest soon. Someone's been using sheets of tin foil to mark routes and I've removed that too. I shall continue to litter-pick until the place is spotless again.
> 
> Take it easy and as they used to say on the telly, stay safe.



thanks for that i owe you a favour,tin foil ? my god !!!!.
can you do me a favour and let me know if any appear again.
The problem is there is alot doing this mine from a mine website and this is there wall in a wiltshire quarry





says it all
notice any names


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2010)

diehardlove said:


> The problem is there is alot doing this mine from a mine website and this is there wall in a wiltshire quarry
> 
> says it all



The plot thickens.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2010)

Engineer said:


> The plot thickens.



Very very true.a well known mine website, love to write names and put my name in a dictionary lol.The good old wall of shame.
anyway this thread is well off track went off track ages ago,And im sure krela dont want all this crap like this on his website,
any chance we can get back on track as its getting daft and remote kindly sorted out the stupidity of another websites member.
thanks again remote.
If this thread has caused so much argument and crap can it just be removed as this was not what i was after.
I cant be arsed to hold grudges i just think its funny but a shame of the situation involved.


----------



## Engineer (May 5, 2010)

*Any Old Iron.*

There's only one real answer to the problem from a simplistic point of view but that answer defeats the whole purpose of the various forums involved.
Explorers need to ask themselves the following questions. Am I recording something that will be lost forever (asylum/factory etc), or am I recording something long term which requires more sensitivity and/or protection. 
Difficult call in these modern times.


----------



## krela (May 5, 2010)

Enough of the politics please, this isn't the place for it.


----------

